

Machine Learning in SaaS paradigm - buddhika
http://mytechgossips.com/2012/03/12/machine-learning-in-saas-paradigm/

======
anandafit
Most of the time we couldn't find situation where like using AI for web
developments. I have no idea why people apply most of AI theories only for
electronic stuff.

